# Felt Brink 24?



## CRAZY FRED (May 31, 2006)

I thought I was good to go with the Fit CR24 and than I came across the Brink...Does anybody have one of these or can maybe give me some thoughts (pictures) of some kind? And if you had to choose between the Felt or the Fit who would do what and why? Thanks in advance...........CF.


----------



## gbosbiker (Mar 10, 2009)

fit cr24. they are a more known company for bmx. felt is known more as a racing company. the fit also runs a lower gear (25-11i think) and i prefer that.

another one to look at is a wtp avenue (or now called the avenger) or a sunday model c. both are solid along with the fit cr24. ive never heard anything about the felt brink before. and that would be a deciding factor for me.


----------



## CRAZY FRED (May 31, 2006)

*Good call,*



gbosbiker said:


> fit cr24. they are a more known company for bmx. felt is known more as a racing company. the fit also runs a lower gear (25-11i think) and i prefer that.
> 
> another one to look at is a wtp avenue (or now called the avenger) or a sunday model c. both are solid along with the fit cr24. ive never heard anything about the felt brink before. and that would be a deciding factor for me.


Thank you.............CF.


----------



## DAVID J (Feb 25, 2004)

I think Dan's has a deal on model c frame/fork/bars for $400.


----------

